# Back To NAture background questions



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*Hey everyon!
I saw recently many beautiful tanks with a back to nature background...
I've noticed that many were made by several modules and not one big piece.
my question is, how is that, that there are several different modules and you don't see the attachment lines and everything, and it looks like in one piece??
I mean tanks like these:




























and these are my tank sizes:








*


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

they have a guide here for the installation of the pieces.
http://www.backtonature.se/english/montera.html

basically, it comes down to clever positioning, and hiding the silicone joins. a lot of them rub sand (same as the substrate) onto the outer layer of the silicone to hide them


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

thanks for the reply
the link you sent is for installing their one piece backgrounds... I ment the mosules...


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

Beautiful tanks
Where can we see more examples of these aquascapes?


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

check this link out. - http://www.tanganyikagruppen.dk/Default.aspx?ID=9


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

If you look closely you will see that all those tanks are Jespers, who is a active member of another site that specilizes in sandsifter and featherfins. PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn knows what site I'm talking about. And as he said its all done with clever planning and fitting, and alot of the moduals are made to fit next to eachother.

The only problem is that they are costly. If I think correctly the smallest mod will run around $50-$75 so if your looking to do a large tank around 120gal you can plan on spending about $500 just for the mods not including shipping


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

yes, I've linked to his big square tank recently (which is here)

I have to admit, the price means that no matter how good they are, I wouldn't use them, I'd rather put the money towards equipment or fish.


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

I know what you mean! For the price I could go out and get used 120 and a few large groups of F1's to fill it.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

those look great but geez they're expensive!


----------

